# What to try next?



## NickF (Jun 30, 2012)

Since having my Gaggia Classic I have tried the Hasbean espresso starter pack, Hands on Coffees Lusty Glaze and James Gourmet Coffee Formula 6. Wasn't so keen on Hasbean, although it was early days with the machine and grinder when I was using them, but getting a lot more consistent now. Anyone have any recommendations on what to try next for someone who drinks black americanos most of the time?

Thanks


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

What type of roast do you like? Do you like fruity acidity or earthy flavors?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

coffeebeanshop.co.uk do a good deal where you get 4 different bags for about £15 + £4 P&P

They're usually very good and gives you the chance to try lots of different coffees


----------



## NickF (Jun 30, 2012)

I prefer a medium roast with an earthy taste.

I will take a look at coffeebeansshop

Thanks

Nick

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rmat (Aug 25, 2012)

try this coffee bean matrix - select the attributes you want and it suggests beans for you (ones that they carry of course)

http://www.coffeebeancorral.com/coffee-bean-matrix.aspx?categoryID=57


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Union Hand Roasted is an option. Not many state a medium roast which Union do.


----------

